# moving in october



## BOBSUE (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi everyone this is Bob and Sue ( Dibbs for short) We are hoping not hoping going to come to Cyprus to live in October. We would like to know if at that time of year there will be jobs that we can go for on arrival ,or is it best to try and sort out jobs before coming. We were told our place will be ready at the end of July and we are coming over then to sign for it then. Should we start to look for something then or should we wait till October. Bob has always had driving jobs although he has done carpentry and I have been in the catering / retail trade. If anyone could help us on a reply we will be most grateful. Bob and Sue ( Dibbs)


----------

